# [DUP] Windowmanager, der 217ste

## Sas

mod edit: Aus https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=283623 abgespalten. --Earthwings

Warum muss man KDE deinstallieren, wenn man für sich in Anspruch nehmen möchte ein fortgeschrittener Benutzer zu sein?

----------

## der_maddin

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Warum muss man KDE deinstallieren, wenn man für sich in Anspruch nehmen möchte ein fortgeschrittener Benutzer zu sein?

 

Man muss nicht, aber wenn es einem so wie mir geht, 

dann nervt das KDE schon.

Mit dem "Start"-Menü und den x tausend Programmen und Gizmos 

ist es bald schon wieder so wie Windows.

Ich bevorzuge da einen schlanken desktop

auf dem nur das ist, was ich auch dort haben will,

also Programme, die ich auch brauche.

Und wenn mir noch was fehlt, erzeuge ich mir einen 

neuen idesk - Eintrag ... tadaa.

( Ausserdem ist es schnell )

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Warum muss man KDE deinstallieren, wenn man für sich in Anspruch nehmen möchte ein fortgeschrittener Benutzer zu sein?

 

<ironie>

jo, weil alles andere doch viel COOLER ist! und man nutzt ja linux nur, damit man cool ist ->> und nicht etwa um produktiv damit zu arbeiten!

</ironie>

ich persönlich hab NUR kde. versteh net, warum ich mir einen window manager mit (teilweise) weniger fähigkeiten (meine meinung) installieren soll und dann später config files anzupassen, damit man damit halbwegs arbeiten kann, bzw. dass das ganze halbwegs gut ausschaut.

ich freu mich über alle neuen features von kde: zB panel brightness verstellen, div. verhalten bei unterschiedlichem batteriestand. viele programme kommen automatisch ins menü -> ohne, dass ich dafür eine config bearbeiten müsste....

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *der_maddin wrote:*   

> Man muss nicht, aber wenn es einem so wie mir geht, 
> 
> dann nervt das KDE schon.

 

wie gehts dir denn??

 *Quote:*   

> Mit dem "Start"-Menü und den x tausend Programmen und Gizmos 
> 
> ist es bald schon wieder so wie Windows.

 

und, was is an der windows oberfläche schlecht?

 *Quote:*   

> Ich bevorzuge da einen schlanken desktop
> 
> auf dem nur das ist, was ich auch dort haben will,
> 
> also Programme, die ich auch brauche.

 

das is natürlich ein argument, obwohl DO_NOT_COMPILE und die einzelnen packages auch viel dazu beitragen könnten.

ciao

----------

## hoschi

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Warum muss man KDE deinstallieren, wenn man für sich in Anspruch nehmen möchte ein fortgeschrittener Benutzer zu sein?

 

Das hat er sicher nicht "so" gemeint, ich hatte auch Anfangs nur Gnome am Start, war dann ein ganz "leeter" der nur mit der Shell im Framebuffer arbeiten wollte, bin dann zurück zu Gnome + Framebuffer, und dann zu Enlightenment + Framebuffer und Schuster mir gerade einen Mix aus Enlightenment17 und 16 zusammen, und habe nebenbei doch wieder ab und zu Gnome am laufen.

Ich glaube das liegt daran das viele die Linux länger im Einsatz haben irgendwann von den beiden "Like Windows-Desktops" los lassen lernen, und sich dann das nehmen was ihnen wirklich zusagt - das kann die Shell sein, WindowMaker, Enlightenment oder doch wieder einer der großen Desktops :)

Nichts davon ist falsch oder verkehrt, den das zeichnet Linux aus - man hat Selbstbestimmung, ich kompiliere beinahe sinnlos 6 Stunden lang eine Stage1 Gentoo und alle Suse-Fans fassen sich an den Kopf - ich habe den Source-Code ich mach wozu ich lustig bin, auch wenn man sich teilweise immer mehr DUMME Kommentare von anderen Leute anhören muss*!

Und wenn mir OpenOffice auf die Platte soll, dann lade ich mir doch heimlich die Binary :o)

*Ich gewinne in der letzten Zeit den Eindruck das leider einige Suse-Nutzer (Suse wird dabei nur oft genannt, hat nichts mit der Distro zu tun) meinen, die Gentoo-User hielten sich für was leeteres und müssten deswegen mal ordentlich ihr Fett weg kriegen. Da fliegen dann schon öfter so Bemerkungen wie dass Gentoo nur für Leute mit zu viel Zeit wäre, eine Arbeitslosendistro - und doch nur von irgendwelchen Kleinkindern verwendet werden die in der Schule das "coolste" haben müssen.

Und lernen tut man bei Gentoo auch nichts, den die Anleitung liesst "doch keiner"

Sorry, musste mir mal Luft verschaffen!

----------

## Sas

Auf meinem KDE-Desktop ist nur der Mülleimer, sonst nichts. Ein paar der öfter benötigten Programme habe ich in ner Verknüpfungsleiste am Bildschirmrand, die sich von selbst ausblendet. Andere starte ich via Spezial-Knöpfe am Laptop, deren ACPI-Events ich auswerte. Den Rest starte ich direkt aus einem Terminal heraus oder über die Befehlseingabe mit ALT+F2.

Edit: OO-Binary? Naja, ich nutze OO-ximian (KDE-Integration, du weißt schon  :Surprised: ), davon gibts sowieso keine deutsche bin-Variante  :Wink: 

----------

## Pegasus87

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

>  *Sas wrote:*   Warum muss man KDE deinstallieren, wenn man für sich in Anspruch nehmen möchte ein fortgeschrittener Benutzer zu sein? 
> 
> <ironie>
> 
> jo, weil alles andere doch viel COOLER ist! und man nutzt ja linux nur, damit man cool ist ->> und nicht etwa um produktiv damit zu arbeiten!
> ...

 

Jo, das finde ich auch. Es reizt mich zwar, auch mal einen anderen Desktop auszuprobieren und ein wenig damit rumzuspielen und zu konfigurieren, aber KDE is einfach komfortabel.

Klar ein wenig langsamer ist es schon, aber das nehme ich in kauf.

Und wenn einer sagt, dass ein WindowMaker produktiver sei, dann frag ich mich, wo die Produktivität liegt, wenn man erstmal alles über Config-Files einrichten muss und tausend kleine Programme braucht, um z.B. Icons auf dem Desktop darzustellen (mal bezogen auf Fluxbox) ???

Daher meine ich: KDE is in Ordnung, gerade für Anfänger und alles Andere  ist für Leute, die gerne Basteln und immer die schnellsten sein wollen auch ok.

----------

## der_maddin

och, warum muss jede ernsthafte Diskussion oder auch nur 

Meinungsangabe gleich zu einem Flamewar ausarten ??

Klar habe ich auf meiner Fluxbox auch ein Icon für z.B. k3b.

Und OpenOffice nutze ich auch.

Nur, warum soll ich mich erst immer wieder durch ellenlange Menüs wühlen 

nur um die Applikation, die ich suche, dort tief vergraben vorzufinden.

Klar könnte ich das anpassen, alles rausschmeissen / umsortieren, was ich (nicht) will.

Und produktives Arbeiten bedeutet doch nicht etwa, besonders viele Anwendungen 

zu haben, so dass man besonders viel machen könnte, sonder 

viel eher _genau_ die Anwendungen zur Verfügung zu haben, die man braucht.

Und die sollten leicht und schnell zur Verfügung stehen.

Wenn es eine 'magische BlackBox' mit nur einem Knopf gäbe, der 

kontextabhängig genau das tut, was "wir" von ihm erwarten,

würden wir diese nicht jedem Gerät mit tausenden Knöpfchen, 

die erst in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge zu betätigen, um die 

gewünschte Funktion zu erhalten, bevorzugen ?

Schnell ist der KDE nun wirklich nicht.

Und Fluxbox ( z.B. ) sieht auch noch gut aus :

[url]

http://www.informatik.uni-oldenburg.de/~schroer/2005-01-22-210850_1280x1024_scrot.png

[/url]

----------

## dek

 *der_maddin wrote:*   

> Wenn Du dann genug gelernt hast,
> 
> - schmeisst Du dann wohl später KDE wieder runter
> 
> - installierst anstelle Fluxbox oder so
> ...

 

Und wenn du dann nach einigen Jahren jeden window manager ausprobiert hast, den Syntax aller config files auswendig kennst und deine keymappings im Schlaf entwickelst, wirst du plötzlich feststellen

- dass so eine voll integrierte Umgebung doch seine Vorzüge hat

- schmeisst das andere Zeug wieder runter

- und wirst einfach nur noch produktiv sein

Jedem das seine.  :Wink: 

----------

## der_maddin

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und wenn einer sagt, dass ein WindowMaker produktiver sei, dann frag ich mich, wo die Produktivität liegt, wenn man erstmal alles über Config-Files einrichten muss und tausend kleine Programme braucht, um z.B. Icons auf dem Desktop darzustellen (mal bezogen auf Fluxbox) ???
> 
> 

 

Der Produktivitätsgewinn liegt darin, dass man die Einrichtung jeweils

_einmal_ macht, anstelle immer wieder 'durch-die-Brust-ins-Auge' ..

Und, klar kann man auch den KDE anpassen, aber der Fluxbox bleibt da 

schneller.

Ist eben ein Ansatz ähnlich der Konfiguration einer Firewall :

Will man zuerst alles und dann sukzessive alles rausschmeissen, was man nicht will,

oder erst bei Null anfangen und sukzessive alles erweitern, was man wirklich braucht ?

Geschmackssache.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *der_maddin wrote:*   

> Und Fluxbox ( z.B. ) sieht auch noch gut aus :

 

sei mir nicht böse, aber:

1) WAS schaut daran gut aus? das hintergrundbild? die gdesklets? das transparente aterm oder was auch immer das ist?

2) oder meinst du die ca. 1% vom bildschirm füllende taskleiste, die wohl wirklich von fluxbox ist?

aber egal -> OT -> lassma des

----------

## der_maddin

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) WAS schaut daran gut aus? das hintergrundbild? die gdesklets? das transparente aterm oder was auch immer das ist? 
> 
> 

 

Das nicht überfüllte Gesamtbild.

Es bleibt auch so, wenn ich ein Programm starten will.

Keine riesigen, mehrspaltigen Menüs.

 *dek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und wirst einfach nur noch produktiv sein 
> 
> 

 

Wie gesagt, produktiv ist, wer von ihm benötigte Programme schnell 

findet, schnell starten kann und die auch noch schnell laufen.

Weniger ist eben mehr.

----------

## hoschi

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *der_maddin wrote:*   

> Das nicht überfüllte Gesamtbild.
> 
> Es bleibt auch so, wenn ich ein Programm starten will.
> 
> Keine riesigen, mehrspaltigen Menüs.

 

ok: was ist daran überfüllt? und wo sind da mehrspaltige menüs?

http://www.s-lv.org/private/screen_20050122.jpg

verstehst du, was ich meine?

das argument, dass fluxbox übersichtlicher is oder so, is schlecht.

schneller is ein argument.

ABER: wie schon erwähnt. zum glück kann man sich das hier selber aussuchen  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## der_maddin

Mach mal Dein Starmenü auf und zeige, wie es aussieht, wenn Du

ein Programm starten willst.

... und : Mein Desktop ist schöner ;]

( aber über Geschmack lässt sich _zum Glück_ nun wirklich nicht streiten .. )

----------

## hoschi

Englightenment17 nützt OpenGL, läuft aber auch im Framebuffer :p

Das ist schnell, da kann Longhorn mit WGF einpacken  :Very Happy: 

Schade, ich poste genau dann, wenn schon jeder den Desktop des anderen nieder macht  :Sad: 

Ich liebe z.B. das kommende Enlightenment17:

- OpenGL Beschleunigung (Longhorn, WGF....alles Anfänger!)

- Läuft trotzdem überall, im Framebuffer/DirectFB/X/OpenGL und es ist egal ob GTK2 oder QT

- Schlank und doch mit EyeCandy (Engage)

- Flexibler Filebrowser, wenn auch noch recht "einfach"

- ein Window-Manager der WAS KANN (merkt sich Fenstergröße, Fensterposition, Desktop, Fensterart usw. )

- Sieht teilweise sehr cool aus, ich sage nur Eterm ohne Scrollbar, Fensterrahmen usw.

Und trotzdem, ab und zu läuft doch wieder Gnome! Hauptsache eins nimmt mir keiner die Shell+Framebuffer*, weil dann habe ich kein Unix mehr und da werd ich sauer!

*Gensplash seih Dank, sieht sogar die Shell+Framebuffer noch "hot" aus  :Wink: 

Man arbeitet nur mit dem Desktop gut, den man auch mag  :Smile: 

----------

## Earthwings

Geschlossen als Duplikat von [OT] Das ewige Thema: KDE oder Gnome oder ... ?

----------

